# New A3 pictures/A very nice selection in this article.....



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

A full range of angles, inside and out, of a new two door A3.
http://news.kak.net/modules.ph...d=778 








Enjoy!










_Modified by feuerdog at 11:58 PM 7-2-2003_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: New A3 pictures/A very nice selection in this article..... (feuerdog)*

I like these pics better.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: New A3 pictures/A very nice selection in this article..... (TooLow1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow1.8T* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so chubby...


----------



## FATstevie (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: New A3 pictures/A very nice selection in this article..... (feuerdog)*

that h&r car is sooo bad a$$ !
A U D I of America! BRING THIS CAR TO THE STATES!!!


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: New A3 pictures/A very nice selection in this article..... (TooLow1.8T)*


----------



## biggkoz (Aug 27, 2002)

The back end reminds me of a seat leon?


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (biggkoz)*

It looks like the updated VW Corrado I've been waiting for.
Does anyone know what the price will be?


----------



## jv8r (Jun 11, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I like this better*

If you would go to the website rather than say "I like this better" you'd see what he's talking about. Between this and audi passion's website, you could probably re-engineer the car! They even have a picture looking out the rear view mirror








Thanks for the post!
Look at the cool dash lights










_Modified by colucci at 8:26 PM 7-21-2003_


----------

